# Nano pics



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So I picked up a few frags today and I must admit they are looking pretty sexy in the tank. Also the new lights are working out very well. Although I can't tell if they're too bright or not bright enough. I guess time will tell.

A few weeks ago I had a huge problem with cyano and thought the tank was a lost cause but I turned down the lights and did numerous water changes and now the tank is looking beautiful.

Sorry about the FTS, the glass was a bit dirty but you'll get the general idea.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

how many gallon is your nano tank?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

and stuff......


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I think it's around 6-8 gallons. I bought it off Alex so I'm pretty sure he would know

For some reason the attatchments are only allowing me to send 1 or 2 photos at a time...hmm...gremlins

My wife named this guy "Diablo con Pollo" That's his hangout there and you can see the blue damsel in the back


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's an updated pic of one of the frags. I used elements to give it a more realistic look


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> and stuff......


What is theID in 051.jpg? it looks beautiful


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Pretty sure it's a Green tip Torch


----------

